# NHS PCT to fund couples aged 39.5 years - 40 years



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1196083/Fury-NHS-trust-says-women-39-5-40-years-old-IVF.html

The story itself, although outrageous, is not suprising. Its the comments that people have made. Gets me sooooo angry.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't understand people#s attitudes.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

and this is why I hate the Daily Mail and it's readers.

Bunch of idiots.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice one Daily Mail...

"National Institute for health and Clinical Excellence says women should be offered three cycles of IVF treatment free on the NHS, if they have had fertility problems for three years, are aged between 23 and 39, *are obese * and do not smoke".


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

It is a joke that they have limited treatment to such a degree. But if the PCT needs to cut costs then they are bound to want to take away from areas that will cause less of a backlash to them. I came across a thread on a well known money saving forum and the hatred in the replies was far worse than any of the replies in that article. It's a shame though, that the article attracted all the righteous bigoted idiots.


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

I am actually speechless OMG... How can people be so cruel what happened to empathy??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The Daily Mail readers comments are always vile!!  But why are the PCT's not funding it when the women are younger and have a better chance of success- politics!!!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> The Daily Mail readers comments are always vile!! But why are the PCT's not funding it when the women are younger and have a better chance of success- politics!!!!!


I should imagine because it means they effectively fund very little fertility treatement at all this way, if any. Anyone significantly younger is likely to go private long before waiting to reach the less fertile part of their life to have treatment and a fair few of those who actually do end up falling inside that 6 month window might end up finding they need donor sperm or eggs and therefore probably don't qualify because the PCT, no doubt, don't fund that. I'd love to see their actual figures on how many treatment cycles they do fund and how much it cost them. I should think it's a miniscule fraction of their budget. 
I don't know why they don't just be honest about it and say "we won't fund any IVF" and have done with it. At least people would know where they stand.

As for the comments... meh, the Dail Mail. Says it all really. I'm beyond letting those idiots wind me up now.

C~X


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Caz said:


> I don't know why they don't just be honest about it and say "we won't fund any IVF" and have done with it. At least people would know where they stand.


Exactly! It's pointless narrowing it down to half a year


----------

